# basic puppy equipment



## snakemau (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello there,

So what is the basic equipment to start my puppy on schutzhund training? I will be getting him in about 4 weeks and would like to have at least the basic stuff to begin basic commands and others. Will a regular nylon/leather collar work? or I have to get him right away in a fur or prone collar? leash? bunch of tug toys? balls?

I'm new to all this and have been doing some reading but man so much info and lots of opinions, so any suggestions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey,
You cant go to grad school without finishing elementary school first, you know. LOL. 

Concentrate right now on bonding with your pup when he gets home. And remember, there is no "right" age to train a dog. Police and army personnel dont get pups, they get adult dogs which are then trained. 

Youtube is a great resource for basic training. I especially like the training videos by tab29 (a poster). 

Good luck.
Kaz.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My opinion - JOIN THE CLUB NOW!

Start going to club training days, talk to the members, watch the dogs being worked.

Most clubs have everything you need. 

Leash, collar, puppy harness, ball on string, fleece tuggy are all you really need for a young puppy. The club will supply the rest and give you guidance.

Did I mention start going to the club now?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, I think getting yourself acclimated to a club if you can is great for you and ultimately your dog. I always take my 8 week puppy to club trainings. Its good for socialization, its good for allowing them to become used to other dogs and different noises, and it is in an environment where other knowledgable dog people exist to play with my pup. Also, you ask them what is some good stuff to get.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I would just buy the basics leash/collar -balls and tugs until you go to the club-I didn't use a harness


----------



## snakemau (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok but by basic you mean leather or nylon leash and collar? what about the biothane ones? are those any good for later on or just stick to leather?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like leather-but by basics I mean don't buy a lot of stuff-go to the club and then they will tell you what you need


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...basically what Cliff said


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Leash/collar/harness material really is a preference thing. I like biothane myself. It can get hard to hold on to when it's wet though. And you need treats! Lots, and lots, and lots of treats!


----------



## snakemau (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok will do. Going to the club this weekend so I can check it out!


----------

